# [solved]Portage: certificate of '...’ is not trusted

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

portage funktioniert auf meinem Rechen eigentlich problemlos, nur luatex möchte er nicht herunterladen.

```
 # emerge -1 luatex         

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2

>>> Failed to emerge dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.12, 0.11, 0.14

>>> Downloading 'ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2'

--2014-01-07 14:52:30--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2’

Resolving de-mirror.org... 195.20.242.90, 2001:8d8:580:400::c314:f25a

Connecting to de-mirror.org|195.20.242.90|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /distro/gentoo/distfiles ... 

No such directory ‘distro/gentoo/distfiles’.

>>> Downloading 'http://foundry.supelec.fr/gf/download/frsrelease/392/1730/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2'

--2014-01-07 14:52:30--  http://foundry.supelec.fr/gf/download/frsrelease/392/1730/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2

Resolving foundry.supelec.fr... 160.228.16.199

Connecting to foundry.supelec.fr|160.228.16.199|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://foundry.supelec.fr/gf/download/frsrelease/392/1730/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2 [following]

--2014-01-07 14:52:30--  https://foundry.supelec.fr/gf/download/frsrelease/392/1730/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2

Connecting to foundry.supelec.fr|160.228.16.199|:443... connected.

ERROR: The certificate of ‘foundry.supelec.fr’ is not trusted.

!!! Couldn't download 'luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2/temp/build.log'
```

Die Ursache ist klar:

```
ERROR: The certificate of ‘foundry.supelec.fr’ is not trusted.
```

 Doch wie beseitige ich sie?

----------

## schmidicom

Also mein Gentoo vertraut dem Zertifikat, zumindest im Browser.

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Doch wie beseitige ich sie?

 

Vielleicht mit einem "emerge --newuse --update --deep --with-bdeps=y -av @world" und ggf. noch einem "update-ca-certificates -f".

----------

## wuesti

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht mit einem "emerge --newuse --update --deep --with-bdeps=y -av @world" und ggf. noch einem "update-ca-certificates -f".

 Vielen Dank, hat aber leider nicht geklappt.

----------

## schmidicom

Du könntest noch versuchen die Datei manuell herunter zu laden und dann ins "/usr/portage/distfiles/" verschieben.

http://www.filewatcher.com/m/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2.8181155-0.html

Solange es nur bei diesem Server Probleme gibt wäre das eine schnelle wenn gleich nicht endgültige Lösung für dein Problem.

----------

## wuesti

Nachdem ich auch noch das dazugehörige doc-file heruntergeladen habe, ging luatex durch.

Das ging ja mal schnell.

Vielen Dank!

----------

